
No more excuses… Learn to podcast this week - karjaluoto
http://blog.officehours.io/no-more-excuses-learn-to-podcast-this-week/
======
karjaluoto
After years of thinking about starting a podcast, I finally got one off the
ground, with my friend Hans. (You can find it at
[http://www.thekerfuffle.com](http://www.thekerfuffle.com), if you feel so
inclined.)

I had a lot of questions, though, and googling these points often led to more
questions than answers. Around that time, I realized that I do run a site that
allows folks to get advice—and maybe I should use it. (Funny how it’s tough to
change even your own habits around such things.)

Anyway, I learned a lot, ranging from where to host, how to prepare, what
equipment to use, and ways to promote the podcast. Additionally, a number of
folks made recommendations I hadn’t expected: like considering a limited-run
podcast, so it didn’t seem as daunting.

Along the way, I figured that others would probably benefit from some of the
same talks, so we started this feature. In it, we’ve reached out to a number
of our podcasting advisors, and asked them to offer some sessions.

If you have questions, feel free to drop by and request a session. These are
all free of charge, and a great way to get a personal take on your podcasting
questions.

